# Uber used secret spyware to try and crush Australian start-up GoCatch



## MEATIE (Jun 30, 2016)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...to-try-and-crush-australian-start-up/10901120
NOT SURE WHY THIS THREAD WAS MOVED IT IS ABOUT HOW UBER WORK RELEVENT EVERYWHERE .


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Recently there's a lot of attention there


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

MEATIE said:


> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...to-try-and-crush-australian-start-up/10901120
> NOT SURE WHY THIS THREAD WAS MOVED IT IS ABOUT HOW UBER WORK RELEVENT EVERYWHERE .


Well, they have crushed go-catch, they recruited their drivers, by finding their contact details and contacting them directly... both of them :roflmao:


----------

